# Diseño de un vúmetro sencillo usando comparadores LM339



## ISAACTELLEZ (May 16, 2015)

Buenos días amigos, estoy intentado diseñar un vúmetro muy sencillo para un proyecto escolar. La idea es que el vúmetro tenga 4 leds que indiquen que la señal de salida de un mezclador ha alcanzado -20dB, 0dB, 6dB y el CLIP.

Según mis cálculos, si 0dB corresponden a una señal de 4dBu de amplitud, osea 1.228Vrms, (como creo que pasa en las mezcladoras  profecionales), -20dBu corresponderían a una señal de 122.8 mVrms y 6dB a 2.456Vrms. Mi pregunta es: ¿que nivel de voltaje corresponde al clip de una mezcladora profecional? He visto que algunas, como las Mackie tienen marcado 20dB como nivel de CLIP, si mi lógica es correcta ese nivel corresponde a 12.28V que se traducen en un voltaje de referencia de 17.36V (12.28x1.4142).

Cuando llego a este valor me parece que estoy errado puesto que ese nivel de voltaje pico nunca sera alcanzado por un mezclador que se alimenta a +/-15V. ¿Podrían aclararme esta cuestión? En la imagen adjunta esta el diagrama de mi circuito, no hagan caso de los valores, corresponden a una simulación equivocada. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 129656​

¿ Te parece que se puede ver algo en esa imagen ?


Mira como es el divisor de tensión en este datasheet *LM3916*


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (May 16, 2015)

Diagrama del Vumetro

En el divisor del LM316 calcule que el voltaje correspondiente a 0dB es 0.8V. Si es así,  20dB en este vumetro es equivalente a 8V. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2015)

El marco de medición lo ajustas mediante la tensión de referencia a tu gusto.

Realiza el calculo de forma inversa, 20db = 3V (Por ejemplo) y de allí calculas la tensión para que indique 0db, con estos valores calculas los divisores de los comparadores.


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (May 16, 2015)

Si deseo que 0dB este referenciado a 4dBu (1.228Vrms)¿Caul sería el nivel apropiado para señalar el clip?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2015)

ISAACTELLEZ dijo:


> Si deseo que 0dB este referenciado a 4dBu (1.228Vrms)¿Caul sería el nivel apropiado para señalar el clip?



¿ Recorte del previo o del amplificador ?

En ambos casos depende del circuito que emplees.


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (May 16, 2015)

Se trata de una mezcladora alimentada a +/-15V. Quisiera que el vumetro fuero lo mas parecido al de un mezclador profesional.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2015)

El nivel de "Recorte" depende, además de la alimentación, del circuito y componentes empleados.

Estimo que tu mezcladora debe alcanzar los 8V sin recorte.


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (May 16, 2015)

ok, pues nivel sera.


----------



## chinoelvago (May 17, 2015)

mm  disculpen la pregunta pero cuando dicen clip es  cuando la señal empieza a distorsionar y va en la entrada del pre amplificador  ?


----------



## crimson (May 17, 2015)

chinoelvago dijo:


> ¿ cuando dicen clip es  cuando la señal empieza a distorsionar?



Depende la marca, en la mayoría de consolas buenas el "peak" se da 10dB abajo del "clip" (recorte) o sea que si se prende la lucecita todavía tenés un poco antes que distorsione. En las mezcladoras Roland, por ejemplo, cuando se encendió el "peak" fuiste, ya salió saturado, no te deja ningún margen.
ISAACTELLEZ
Para las resistencias del vúmetro fijate si te sirve esto:

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/07/tabla-resistencias-para-vumetros-dbu.html

Saludos C


----------

